# Product Designer Widget for Adobe Muse Website



## Stephengraphics (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a product designer/shopping cart that can be embedded in a website. I have created my website in Adobe Muse. Muse allows you to embed HTML widgets. Looking for a solution like this instead of purchasing a website solution from someone like Inksoft or Deconetwork, because I would like to host it myself. I feel that I can make it more customized to my business than having to settle for someones pre-made theme.

Thanks in advance,

Stephen


----------



## CBuser (Nov 15, 2015)

Same as you... I am looking for a similar thing.... did you ever find it?? Please advise...


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Why don't you move from Adobe Muse to magento? Magento is one of the best for online store. If you will have it then you can grow your business because it has lots of magento extensions which will help you to make store customer friendly. And there are many more advance product designer tools available.


----------

